# Graphs/logs of CPU temp



## squelchy451 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi. I tried realtemp, core temp, HWMonitor, etc but none of them seemed to provide any graphs or accessible logs of temperatures over time.

How can I view graphs of temperatures over time?


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Feb 17, 2012)

try speedfan


----------



## squelchy451 (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedfan for some reason gives the computer the BSOD


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2012)

OCCT will stress test and log details for you.

May not detail individual core temps, but hey it's free and since you didn't write your own program to do it for you you might as well at least say thanks(or not).

tldr; OCCT is good.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 17, 2012)

squelchy451 said:


> hi. I tried realtemp, core temp, hwmonitor, etc but none of them seemed to provide any graphs or accessible logs of temperatures over time.
> 
> How can i view graphs of temperatures over time?



aida64.


----------



## squelchy451 (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not for benchmarking. I just want to compare some fans and see how much my temp increases during gaming.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 27, 2012)

squelchy451 said:


> It's not for benchmarking. I just want to compare some fans and see how much my temp increases during gaming.



I agree with Arctucas. AIDA 64 is the best for temps graphs.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 27, 2012)

For example:


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 27, 2012)

To simulate in-game graphing/logging I ran Unigine Sanctuary for about five minutes with AIDA64 running in the background.

For the sake of clarity, I only selected the GPU temperatures as seen in this screenshot:






GPU fan speed graph (not a lot of change):






And finally, a .csv file logging other statistics (opened in Excel):


----------

